# wie kann man sicher Tauschen??



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß das der Thread nirgends so richtig hin passt aber ich versuchs trotzdem.
*
also mein Problem ist: *Ich möchte gerne eine Grafikkarte+ Geld gegen eine andere Grafikkarte tauschen.
das Problem:  derjenige wohnt in Düsseldorf und ich in Berlin. Wie kann man sicher die Sachen tauschen ohne das jemand eventuell hintergangen wird???

ich habe den Email kontakt und eventuell den DHL Paketschein für ein versichertes Paket. reicht sowas als Absicherung aus??

hat einer einen Tipp???


THX


----------



## Black_Beetle (31. Oktober 2007)

Ihr schreibt einen Vertrag den jeder unterzeichnet und jeder einen bekommt. Das müsstet ihr alles über die Post abklären.

Eine andere Idee habe ich diesbezüglich auch nicht... vielleicht ein anderer.


----------



## xrayde (31. Oktober 2007)

Hat Derjenige keine Forenreferenzen, oder bei Ebay?

Kennen andere Foren-User den?

Ansonsten sucht Euch doch einen gemeinsamen Vertrauensmann.


----------



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

leider kenn ich diesen aus dem www.kijii.de markt. dort hat mein kein Profil...
das mit dem Vertrauensmann wäre ja auch kompliziert, denn wer sucht ihn aus? 


anscheinend gibt es keinen Tauschservice... das wäre eine Marktlücke ^^


----------



## xrayde (31. Oktober 2007)

Doch, gibt da einige von:

http://www.google.de/search?as_q=&h...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

Wenn Du zu große Bedenken hast, dann lass es sein und setz das lieber in die gängigen Foren oder Ebay etc.!


----------



## ED101 (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem Nachnahmepaket?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Oktober 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Nachnahmepaket?


Schlechte Idee, Nachnahme ist so ziemlich das bescheidenste, was man als Privatmann machen kann, denn man wartet lange, sehr sehr lange auf sein Geld (so um die 3 Wochen oder so, wenns denn mal ankommt), in Foren gibts eigentlich nur recht negative Berichte über diese 'Zahlungsart' und teuer ists obendrein, kostet etwa 15uro...


----------



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

@xrayde : diese Tauschbörsen bieten nur den Service das sie nur vermitteln können. den direkten Taschhandel können die nicht überwachen.

man bräuchte eine 3. neutrale Person die sehr vertrauenswürdig ist..... und welche von beiden Parteien anerkannt wird:sm_B-):
vielleicht ist hier jmand, der vertrauenswürdig ist, die sachen kurz prüft und dann weiter leitet ohne  hintergedanken?:wink:


----------



## xrayde (31. Oktober 2007)

Stell das Angebot mal hier rein, also den Link davon.

Wenn das Jemand ist den man schon aus anderen Foren kennt, dann könnte man ja was zu sagen.

Aber hier hängen die Meisten prim. in HW-Foren rum, keinen derartigen, könnte daher ev. nichts werden.


----------

